

Ask HN: What kind of Pebble apps would you guys be interested in? - mantazer

I&#x27;ve recently gotten into developing for the Pebble Smartwatch, and I&#x27;m interested in what type of apps people are interested in seeing...<p>Thoughts?
======
chewxy
Something better than MorpheuZ. I currently use it because it's the best
solution out there, but damn, it's hard to use. Keeps crashing

------
biggerfisch
I don't have a smartwatch yet, but one thing that would really make me
consider getting one would be a navigation-centered app. I'm thinking of one
that would be capable of displaying both maps and directions in a clear
manner. The few apps I've seen so far for that purpose have been clunky
looking and don't inspire confidence.

------
efutch
I would love something to reply to WhatsApp or other messages with a
prepackaged response, something like "I'm driving", "In a meeting", it could
be customizable from the phone

